# Alarm sensitivity



## DarkM3 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi 

i have a 2002 sentra that has a factory alarm and my car can be shaken, moved around, doors opened, and even broken into with out the alarm being set off. Now i know you're all thinking that i havent set the alarm when all these things happen, but i have tested these events on the car with the alarm set on. Is there a sensitivity knob on the alarm head unit and if there is then where is the head unit located at? Is there a DIY site that i can use or one of you fine people can give me the right directions?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

The " security" system you speak of is not an Alarm. Big difference, and no you cannot adjust the sensitivity with a knob.

Take it to the dealer.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah. An alarm it is not. Only when there is forced entry does it go off. Read your owner's manual for the details yo.


----------

